# Free Plans for Jigs & Shop stuff



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Just got the WOOD news letter, there's a link with a slew of plans for jig & shop fixtures tips & etc

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/tablesaw/?sssdmh=dm17.537238&esrc=nwwood071411&email=3330170670


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Some pretty neat jigs, there.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you : )


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

There are several of those I have used and also adapted a few for the table saw to use with my router table. I spend more time working on jigs than actual projects it seems. I bought a box joint jig from Woodhaven, but have also built 2 from plans on the internet including one of those posted in the listed Wood link as well as others in that array of plans.


----------



## DonnyBahama (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice link. Thanks!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------



## Jeffery (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I found things that will really help me.
Arlin


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, saw some I will have to take a closer look at.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thx for the info!


----------

